# Anyone allergic to insect stings?



## NancyNGA (Apr 7, 2015)

Years ago my uncle died suddenly because of bee stings after running upon them in an overgrown field.  
I'm not sure he even knew he was allergic.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't know about being allergic, but I have been stung numerous times.  The worst was a few years ago when I ran over a nest of yellowjackets with my tractor.  They swarmed me and nailed me with dozens of stings, and I barely made it back to the house before I began to lose it.  The wife called an ambulance, and they gave me a couple of Benadryl pills, and within a few minutes I began to recover...no need to rush to the hospital.  The paramedics recommended I get an EpiPen and carry it and a couple of Benadryl pills whenever I am working out in the woods....just in case.  I've also been nailed by wasps on a few occasions, and those things really sting...but I think I've gotten so much "Venom" in my system since moving to the boondocks, that my immune system has compensated fairly well.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 7, 2015)

Sounds similar to what happened to me, Don.   Last summer I walked right over a nest of yellow jackets mowing the lawn and they attacked.  They were so angry 
they wouldn't let go. Had to swat them so hard it left many of the stingers in my legs.   Had to get a credit card and scrape the stingers out. 





The only way to stop the burning was to keep walking---all night.   It was over in 24 hours, so I guess I'm not allergic.

Swore I'd never mow the lawn again in shorts, but I just did today. :shrug:


----------



## Don M. (Apr 7, 2015)

After my yellow jacket incident, I am far more careful as I work around the yard and in the forest.  The strange thing was that those bugs had built a nest in a hole in the ground...rather than in a tree or bushes....so now I always look for any evidence of bugs buzzing around near the ground.  We get a lot of wasps trying to build nests under any house overhangs or behind the window shutters, so I keep a couple of cans of that "long distance" wasp spray handy, and douse their nests as I find them.


----------



## Jingles (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not allergic, but I do swell up something bad when bitten by anything.
I always try to keep Benadryl on hand - for me and the dogs!


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 7, 2015)

Jingles, I never even thought of Benadryl.   Maybe I'll keep some of that on hand.  That will guarantee it won't happen again, right?


----------



## Jingles (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't we wish! 
Beware wasps, yellow-jackets, etc....I am armed with Benadryl!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2015)

I've had a few bee stings over the years, but no extreme allergic effects.  The Benedryl is a good idea, I wonder if it still has the same strong ingredient it had years back...they always seem to be changing formulas.


----------



## Jingles (Apr 7, 2015)

There were some changes a few years back, and now some of their products have active ingredients other than the antihistamine, diphenhydramine (yes, I had to look that up for spelling!).
Some don't even have it.
I use the original formula, and it still works fine for me. Touch wood, since bug season is on it's way!
For dogs, just check the packaging to make sure diphenhydramine is the only active ingredient.
I think it's completely different in the UK, and Australia and NZ, so folks there might want to check the ingredients.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

I have been stung twice by a bee, once by a yellow jacket (ouch!!!). Not allergic. But I am allergic to mosquitoes and midges. They used to swell up when bit but I've been on antihistamines for allergies for about 3 years so don't itch nearly as much and I don't seem to attract them as much which is strange.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 8, 2015)

I've been stung once since moving to Florida and this was a mahogany wasp. Got me on my right side and let me tell you folks, it hurt like the devil for a couple days. I make a point to stay away from these guys.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 8, 2015)

Surprising responses here among seniors.  I'll bet if you mentioned insect stings to 10 people under the age of 40, 
eight of them would tell you they are allergic to them.    Last year when this was a current event, I had occasion to 
chit chat with a  few store clerks and every one  of them said they had an allergy to insect stings, had to go to the ER 
whenever they got stung.  When they elaborated, turned out all they were talking about is swelling, pain, and redness.  

I didn't think that was what an allergy was.  I thought it was like my uncle---get stung by a whole lot of these critters and you die.
Maybe they are right.  But that would mean some people have no reaction at all, wouldn't it?  Don't know anyone like that.


----------

